# The basics - Relocation to Japan



## timeless115

I will be offered the possiblity to work in Japan. I have lived in the NY, NJ metro area my whole life. I am married with 2 children. They are in 2nd and 5th grade. One of he most important aspects when considering this is the school they would attend.
Does any one have a recommendation on where to live and which school is the best. My friends in Tokyo are recommending Yokohama, or Meguro to live. I will need to commute to Ohmori everyday with a occasional trip to Shimbashi. It seems Yokohama is pretty far from both Ohmori and Shimbashi. If I move to japan, I do not want to get home very late while my family is making the transition.

I'm looking for the best school within a reasonable commute to Ohmori.

Any thoughts or recommendations would be appreciated.


Thanks


----------



## larabell

If you're talking about the Ohmori in Ota-ku, I would think Yokohama-to-Ohmori would be a much easier trip than Meguro-to-Ohmori. One line, no changes. There have been several discussions about international schools in Yokohama on this very forum -- you should be able to dredge those up by searching the archives.


----------

